# [Q] Google Wallet and flashing new roms



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I am running Synergy (r25), I have Google wallet installed (1.5-r75-v6). My question is what do I have to do when flashing a new ROM? Everything is currently working great and I have used wallet. But, say I wanted to go install the new version of synergy OR a version of CM9/10 are there any special steps in -- 1) Pre-flashing prep (wiping,deleting, resetting) or 2) Flashing/installing (flashing,setup Apks, Gapps, Etc)? Anything else relevant?

Edit -- I have a VZW s3


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

You will need to go into settings on Google wallet and reset it BEFORE you wipe and flash or it will lock out the secure element in your phone and you'll never be able to use wallet again. After you have reset it, backup with titanium and do your flashing. After everything is up and running again you can restore wallet with titanium but DO NOT restore data. I repeat, restore only the app, NOT data.

After that all should be well, although you may need to reflash the lib/nfc fix. I'm not positive on that part. Hope this helps









Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


----------

